
Show HN: Script to automate installation steps. Inst packages on different OS - Cyclenerd
https://github.com/Cyclenerd/postinstall
======
Cyclenerd
I have built a Bash Script to automate post-installation steps. It helps to
install packages on different operating systems. Feedback and pull request
welcome.

